# Belstone reservoir - Jan 2018



## Newage (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi All

Me and Fluffy are back in the game at last, this was our first location on our 4 day tour of Devon and Cornwall.

I can`t find any info on this place, its a small underground reservoir with added pumping and control equipment on site it`s in the middle of nowhere.
The lower plant room is now flooded (my f*****g boots are still wet after 5 days), along each side of the main passage are the water storage tanks.

Picture time.....








The main passage that links both entrances.






A few shots in the flooded plant room.
















Looking inside one of the side water storage tanks, the things in the bottom are filters (I`m guessing)






That`s it for Belstone reservoir, it`s not a big site.
Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome (if you can be arsed to type some BS)

Cheers Newage


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 2, 2018)

I really like this. Nice one, Newage.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 2, 2018)

Unfortunately too fat to fit thru the gate for this one .......... so I just stood outside and sulked while Newage filled his boots ....... Literally !!!


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2018)

I like it, thanks Newage.


----------

